# Re breed of new kid?



## cyfair0623 (Feb 18, 2013)

After speaking with my local humane society about the conditions the new kid I bought had come from I was allowed to revisit the barn. I was shown to the mother and father of the kid though no one knew their breeds... I hope these pictures help


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would say Nubian cross...maybe crossed with saanen...???None of my nubian Does have beards but my Saanen do...short ears but not erect..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to guess Nubian/Spanish on the buck
and Boer/Spanish on the doe


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Omg are those his hooves!!??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The doe looks like %Boer to me.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh, that poor buck looks like he's never had his hooves trimmed I am no goat expert, but the father looks like he could have some kiko in him.


----------



## cyfair0623 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jodi_berg said:


> Omg are those his hooves!!??


Yes they are and the mothers are almost as bad, I tried to save all three kids though they wouldn't let me(


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Glad to have that kid out of the situation ... does the humane society know how to do hooves? They look like a Nubian mix to me ... Nubian/meat breed would be my guess


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some should call the humane society on the humane society!!! That is inhumane to leave the hooves like that...poor guys


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree ... I feel sick for him ... I wish I could drive down there and trim them myself. Poor baby


----------



## cyfair0623 (Feb 18, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Glad to have that kid out of the situation ... does the humane society know how to do hooves? They look like a Nubian mix to me ... Nubian/meat breed would be my guess


No they don't but they're giving the family time to get all the goats checked out


----------



## cyfair0623 (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree I tried to ask the family if I could clip them though they don't speak much English and I'm afraid that the hooves have been like that for so long that it would take some serious equipment that I don't own to clip those hooves


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so Im I to understand the humane society removed the goats from a bad situation andis giving time for the owners to get things in shape?..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, the humane society needs to do something about those feet. IMO the other pics they didn't look too bad, but those feet on that buck.

I'm going to guess they have kiko in them. That buck reminds me of some kiko bucks I've seen in photos on the internet, and so does the doe laying down. We have a kiko/cross doe who has ears like that doe and horns like that.


----------



## cyfair0623 (Feb 18, 2013)

happybleats said:


> so Im I to understand the humane society removed the goats from a bad situation andis giving time for the owners to get things in shape?..


Yes they're in better hands and the owners are responsible for all finances needed to fix the problem and I believe the kids are not being given back


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..I take back my remark about humane society lol.... and hope those goats get tended to..I cant imagine how they walk...or the damage done to their legs ..


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I would say kiko/nubian sire and I think the dam has some kiko as well.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

The stall is clean enough...maybe that's new since she complained to the Humane Soc., you should make a fuss about their feet, you know as soon as nobody is looking they will go back to neglecting their animals.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

His feet look terrible! I hope they can get someone in there to straighten them out and soon.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! That will take some time to get the hoof trimmed. Oh ouch I thought one of my girls were bad (better now) but that's just wrong


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Savannen Nubian boer mix ill bet we had a buck that looked just like that


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

those poor goats omg thats horrible wow


----------

